# GSD pup right for me?



## Salty (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys! I stumbled upon this forum while trying to find some good answers regarding GSD ownership but what I found via google seem to be conflicting opinions toward my situation, so I figure making a post would be a wise decision before jumping to any conclusions.

Anyway, my family has had quite a few dogs growing up but I've always been closest with our GSDs; we've had three that have all been incredible pets. I've been on my own for a while now and I've decided that I'd really like a pet for companionship (no showline breeds necessary, just looking for a loyal, energetic, intelligent dog). My situation is unique, however, for a couple reasons:


I am a college student. I will be in class on MWF from approx. 11-12, 2:30-5; TTh 2-3:30, and a couple hours in the evenings. As an engineering major, I spend a LOT of time doing homework/studying as well.
I will be in a 3 bedroom apartment with my two roommates. There is no yard but a small balcony. Across the street (literally, one road) is a large dog park/field.
Do you think I could make this work? I have plenty of experience caring for and training GSDs, so that isn't much of a worry for me. Apart from my fairly rigorous studies, I do prefer a somewhat active lifestyle so frequent jogs/play time would be no problem for me, either. I also plan (if I go through with this) to convert my spacious walk-in closet to a sort of large kennel of sorts, so when I'm not available at least he/she won't be entirely caged up. However, when I'm in class or doing homework, I will probably not be able to do more for him/her besides putting some busy toys in the closet/kennel. (Also, I would have to pick up a fairly small dog, possibly a female? because my apartment complex has a _roughly_ 60 lb limit on dogs, though I've seen a fairly large black GSD owned by a resident already; the complex seems pretty flexible with their rules)

Do you think this is a workable living situation for a GSD? I won't look any further if this is considered an inadequate environment.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would really recommend you wait until you are done with school, get a job, get a house, and then have a stable home life before you get a big dog. It's so hard to manage a dog in an apartment. With all the people walking by in the hallway and close neighbors it's so hard to keep them quiet and give them the exercise they need. You don't have a fenced yard to let them out in so you have to potty them yourself in all weather at all hours of the day and night which is so not fun. 

Once you finish school you are going to be looking for a job, probably have to move, and find another rental to live in. I do rescue and you would not believe how many people dump their dogs at this point in their lives. It's so hard when you want to be out having fun with your friends, working a new job, and try to find a place that takes big dogs. There are people that do manage to do this, but they are definitely in the minority. 

I would highly suggest you wait until you are in a very stable spot in your life where you can give your new dog the time and attention he will need and you will be more financially stable to support that new dog. This will give your new dog the best chance of succeeding.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Elaine speaks truth. My kids are in college and recent grads looking for jobs, getting condos, dating, etc. so I've seen first-hand what a conflict that time of life can be with raising a dog. Let me ask your question back to you like this:

"Hey, guys, I'm thinking of adopting a little baby boy. But I'll be in class from x to y, and I'll make him a little play space in my closet, ... etc." Get the picture? 

From the tenor of your post it sounds like you are really thoughtful and conscientious and would give it your best, but this is just not a good time for you to get a dog, esp a GSD pup. 

Best of luck in your studies!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

ditto, wait


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I am 24 and have 4 dogs in an apartment. I've always had 2-3 with me while living on my own in apartments since I was 19. Let me tell you from my experience, it is a TON of work and requires a LOT of dedication. Unless you are a true blue dog lover then do not attempt it. My life pretty much revolves around my dogs, I have no yard so they have to be leash walked 3-4 times a day, every single day. Granted I have 4 and you are talking about one, but still there are some things you need to think about like your roommates. Can you trust them with your dog and will they be on the same page as far as training and treatment goes? Would they flip if your dog messed inside? What happens if you get into a relationship and your SO doesn't like your dog? There are so many people who dump their dog because their fiance or husband/wife says "me or the dog". Are you really going to put your pet first if/when you have to move? Many people take the easy way out and dump their pets when they are too lazy to find an apartment that allows dogs or their specific breed. There are many times when I have wanted to take random trips or stay out somewhere all night but I am not able to because of the dogs. 

Just some things to think about..


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you, I think you should wait. The dog deserves to have a stable living arrangement and I also think you should wait, which is what I'm doing.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I was 18 years old and I'd just moved out of my parents' house, the first thing I did was to go get a puppy. I lived in an apartment that didn't allow dogs, but by God, I was going to have the GSD I'd always wanted, come heck or high water! I was in college at the time, I went to school during the day and my boyfriend worked nights, so it was perfect.

Shortly after getting the pup, we moved into a house with a backyard that allowed dogs. That was great. The puppy was able to destroy the entire backyard. The landlord decided that he didn't want a puppy destroying his property and evicted us. I moved back in with my mom for a couple of months while I looked for another pet-friendly rental. Finally found one, and that was great, until the landlord got mad that said puppy was destroying the yard. Got evicted again, and this time, I was out of money, out of time, and out of luck. I lived in a van with my dog for about a year because I couldn't find a rental that allowed dogs, and to get rid of my dog didn't even occur to me.

For all the years I rented, it was really a struggle having a dog. But if I had to go back and do it all over again, I would still get a dog. I'd do things a little differently, but a dog was all I ever wanted. She was my constant companion, loyal through thick and thin, went with me everywhere including college classes, and was my protector when I was alone. I don't know what I would have done without her.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Salty - To answer the question in your thread title - I think a GSD pup *is* right for you. But not sure if this is the right time for you. And to answer the question in your post - I do think this *is* a workable living situation for a GSD. But its not going to be easy.

I actually think your class schedule will make it easier to raise a puppy then if you worked a full time job (gone for 8 plus hours at a time). That is if you can come home and spend time with the puppy between classes. It will be a pain to walk down the stairs and outside everytime you have to take the puppy out but again...people do it. 

I think roommates will be the biggest challenge. Puppies can be very mouthy and destructive. Also, what if you get a puppy and it exceed 60lbs? Will you have to move?

All of the concerns and issues mentioned in previous posts are valid and I think you should seriously think about them. And if you decide to take on the challenge, the best of luck to you.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with Mac's Mom. It definitely is workable, but will take just that, some work. I agree that your roommates may be a challenge. It is always hard raising a puppy the way you want when you have to deal with other people who may not be on the same page as you. It is impossible to be with your puppy 24/7 so there will be times when those people are around him/her and you aren't. 
I think that if you are willing to put the work into it and overcome and difficulties a puppy could be a great reward. I know I love having Glock's happy face and goofy personality to come home to after work. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I have a similar situation, and posted another thread. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-new-professional-schedule-gsd-good-idea.html

I am studying accounting in undergrad, and like you, will graduate to a professional career. One of the things that I NEED to get done before I get a dog is full-time recruitment. I'm not sure what it's like in engineering, but here in accounting, recruitment is one solid month of stress. You go to class, dash home and shower, eat appetizers/cheese, crackers and wine for dinner, and stay and smooze until 10. At that point, you go home and catch up on the courses you NEED to do well in before becoming an accountant. Last year, I was only doing summer recruitment, and felt too tired to do anything other than recruit and school for the entire month. I will be doing full-time recruitment this fall, and am getting stressed just thinking about it. 

I don't think I could get a dog until I got past that point in my life, and had a job lined up for graduation. As stressful as recruitment is, graduating without a job is 200 times more stressful. I don't think I would provide a good environment for my dog to live in because I would be too stressed all the time to really be a good companion to my dog.

The other aspect of this job thing, is that you can finalize your post-graduate living circumstances based on your job offers. If you have to move to another city, or take a particularly demanding job, you might have to rethink the dog situation.

I think students can be dog owners, because I can see all these chunks of times during the day when I've wished I had a dog to keep my company. But as aspiring young professionals, I think we need to consider our career path, and whether the path we chose will allow us to be GOOD dog owners. I can love GSDs all I want, but if I can't be a good owner, I won't get one.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

A GSD does sounds right for you and your lifestyle. However, because you are renting and have roommates...these are BIG things that should make you think twice. Renting can always go bad if you have to move, etc. 

Room mates can get over puppy antics VERY quickly, esp. if they like to buy expensive things.

I don't know you personally, so you need to ask friends, family, room mates, etc if you really can commit to this. A lot of people our age suck at responsibility and 'just want to have fun'. If this doesn't apply to you, it can to your roomies and this can end in drama.

But adopting a petite lady GSD would be doable. If you are only going to school, it could be very doable. A puppy would probably be too much!

Having a puppy is like having a baby...there is much cuteness but even more mess LOL.

Ask yourself...am I willing to live with my parents/family with this dog? Am I willing to live in my car with this dog? Will I set aside enough $$$ for food and vet bills? This is only fair to the dog. 

Make sure you can deal with a worst case scenario, so to speak. Juuuuust in case it all hits the fan.


----------



## Salty (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the insight- it means a lot to hear from different perspectives and different experiences. While I don't mean to argue or anything, as I'm _definitely_ leaning more towards the *wait* option, I'm going to try to answer a few questions to help explain my case.



MustLoveGSDs said:


> Can you trust them with your dog and will they be on the same page as far as training and treatment goes? Would they flip if your dog messed inside? What happens if you get into a relationship and your SO doesn't like your dog? ... Are you really going to put your pet first if/when you have to move? ...


I can trust them with the dog. One's a bit of a dog lover (considering getting a black GSD for himself) and the other only seems to hate cats (lol). But as far as training/treatment, I don't think I'd be relying on them at all. Unless they want to spend time with the dog while I'm in class, he'd have to be locked up. I don't think they'd care much about any messes so long as I clean it promptly, which is fine. My current significant other loves all animals, so that wouldn't be a problem either. And yes, if I did buy a GSD pup, I would definitely put him first when it comes to finding a new place whenever the time comes (won't be soon, cause I'm just moving into a new place). I've seen that kind of abandonment and would never resort to doing that.



Mac's Mom said:


> Salty - To answer the question in your thread title - I think a GSD pup *is* right for you. But not sure if this is the right time for you. And to answer the question in your post - I do think this *is* a workable living situation for a GSD. But its not going to be easy.
> 
> I actually think your class schedule will make it easier to raise a puppy then if you worked a full time job (gone for 8 plus hours at a time). That is if you can come home and spend time with the puppy between classes. It will be a pain to walk down the stairs and outside everytime you have to take the puppy out but again...people do it.
> 
> ...


I will definitely be at home between classes when they're not back to back. I actually have a relatively light(er) workload ahead of me (for all remaining semesters, really) because I've been getting ahead during the summers. I don't think I'd have a problem taking the puppy out when needed. I can't emphasize enough how short of a distance it is to a made-for-dogs park/field that I could take him/her to when needed. I also think my roommates are fairly reasonable people (good guys I've known for a couple years now) that I think I could work things out with. I haven't talked to them about it *too* much yet, as I'm obviously not 100% sure of what to do, but they seem to be okay with the idea. Also, if the dog exceeds 60lbs (which I would take every precaution possible to avoid; probably going with a small female, asking the breeder for any indicators such as paws for large growth, no overfeeding, etc) then I don't think it would be much of an issue. I talked to the landlord and she seemed _very_ lenient when it came to pet restrictions. The numbers were definitely not set in stone. And like I've said, I've already seen a large black GSD (awesome looking dog) owned by one of the people that live and work in the neighborhood.


Again, thank you all for all of the answers! I didn't expect such an overwhelming response but I guess that just shows how awesome of a community this is. If anyone else has any other insight or experiences to share, I would greatly appreciate it. Sorry I couldn't respond to every post individually at this time, but just know that I've taken heart to all of your good advice. Keep em coming!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

One thing I have learned Salty is that people come on this forum, ask for opinions/advice and then do exactly what they were going to do in the first place. Whatever we say I believe you will go out and get your dog, that's pretty obvious. The logical thing is to wait - GSD's are a lot of work, they are high maintenance dogs because of their intelligence and energy level. You say you have experience with the breed so you already know that. No pets were permitted in the University I went to in the UK - and looking back at my life as a student I can only be thankful they weren't! Between studying and having a generally good time staying out late with friends, going to parties from time to time, there was no time left for a dog GSD or otherwise (maybe a goldfish would have worked.) I would most certainly not have trusted my very nice, fun loving roommate to help out. I ran into an old neighbor of mine recently, who had moved to another part of town. She had a big, out of control, untrained, black Lab with her that she was trying to walk. She explained that her daughter, a student at CU/Boulder who had badgered her parents for a puppy, had basically dumped it back on them because she and her roommates decided that "college wasn't such a good place for it after all." Just a word to the wise.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

My advice would be to wait. 

Obviously, you seem like an intelligent, caring person who will be a perfect mother to a GSD. But to be fair to yourself (studying, seeking employment when you graduate, probable relocation, etc) you should hold off until the timing is just right.

In the meantime, to feed that yearning to cuddle a big, furry dog, perhaps you can volunteer at the local Humane Society, ASPCA, etc and offer to walk some of the dogs. The shelters are usually thrilled to have volunteers to walk and play with the dogs. It will be good for you and great for them. 

Just my 2 cents........


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two Shepherds in an apartment so here are my thoughts. Pups are a lot of work, I mean a lot, but it can be done if you're committed. 

1. Can you exercise it at least 2 hours a day? 

2. Will you get evicted if your dog barks or makes noise while you're gone? My guy had separation anxiety and he barked every day when I left for a few weeks. Fortunately my neighbours are dog lovers and were understanding.

3. Can you afford the vet bills if your dog gets hurt or sick? I spent about $3000 in the first 1.5 years of Jazz's life because he has digestive issues.

These are the biggest issues that come to mind.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

fuzzybunny said:


> I have two Shepherds in an apartment so here are my thoughts. Pups are a lot of work, I mean a lot, but it can be done if you're committed.
> 
> 1. Can you exercise it at least 2 hours a day?
> 
> ...


Yes, the expense occurred to me after I'd posted - in the case of the CU student I cited, her parents paid for everything - not a penny came out of her own pocket. Not everyone has that option! Even puppies can be costly because of the series of shots and vetting that goes on in the early months. GSD's have a list of potential ailments as long as your arm, so to go though life without some sort of health issue is unlikely.Then there's the cost of food (assuming you want to feed quality) and on and on. It's a major investment, which isn't a concern I guess if another person is picking up the tab - if not, I imagine that could be quite a challenge on a student's budget.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Salty (Jul 5, 2011)

Anja1Blue said:


> One thing I have learned Salty is that people come on this forum, ask for opinions/advice and then do exactly what they were going to do in the first place. Whatever we say I believe you will go out and get your dog, that's pretty obvious. ...


While I can see how that may be true for most cases, and I know I can't really prove my choice, but I've decided against getting a GSD. A part of me still wants to at least settle for a smaller, more manageable breed, but I'll probably just go with another hobby- I'm also quite fond of marine fish tanks 

Thanks for all the help guys, hopefully I can make this work out in a couple years.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Salty said:


> While I can see how that may be true for most cases, and I know I can't really prove my choice, but I've decided against getting a GSD. A part of me still wants to at least settle for a smaller, more manageable breed, but I'll probably just go with another hobby- I'm also quite fond of marine fish tanks
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys, hopefully I can make this work out in a couple years.


 Touche Salty - good for you, it's always nice to "meet" the exception to the rule. Good luck to you in all your endeavors - your college years will be a lot more enjoyable if you aren't tied down - and a dog can put a crimp in your style in some ways, the way a child would. Come back to the forum when the time is more favorable for you, there is a LOT of useful info here...
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja schH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I love FISH! What a great idea, Salty!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Salty said:


> While I can see how that may be true for most cases, and I know I can't really prove my choice, but I've decided against getting a GSD. A part of me still wants to at least settle for a smaller, more manageable breed, but I'll probably just go with another hobby- I'm also quite fond of marine fish tanks
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys, hopefully I can make this work out in a couple years.


I got a rabbit as my in-between pet. I'd have to say though, I think a kitten is just as much work, but more companionship.

What I do for my rabbit: clean litter + cage once every 2 days. Train + play for 30mins to an hour each day. Let roam in restricted area, which she poos on because I've failed litter training somehow.

What my friend does for kitten: Clean litter less frequently, no cage cleaning, no random pooing. The kitten is alot easier to play with than my rabbit. 

What I imagine sucks about owning fish: tank cleaning. EWW.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a puppy my junior year of college. I lived in a house with 3 other roommates but I wasn't suppose to have any animals. It wasn't easy, but I made it work. I had to be careful when the landlord was around so that was extra stressful. 

When your in school its a matter of making time for your dog (not necessarily "having" free time--but making it). I used to walk home (30mins) in between classes and walk back for another a few times a day. It burned up a lot of time, but it was important for my dog. I also made the time to take him to training classes and get him out to socialize.

I'm not really going to go into whether I think you should wait or not, only you know the time you have to dedicate to one. 

My experience with having a puppy with roommates wasn't really that great. I kept the dog in a crate in my room while I was in class and I was the ONLY person that did anything with him (i.e. feed him, walk him, let him out). My roommates-along 2 out of the 3 had had dogs before - really hurt our training. Despite asking them many times to not allow certain behaviors and how to correct them (i.e. jumping up, nipping, your general puppy behaviors) they continued to allow him to do these things. It really put us back on training in that department. Also-even trying to socialize him was hard because in a college town everyone wants to run up and love on your dog and tell you all about Fido at home. At times that's great and at others it's not. For my dog, that was the very LAST thing we needed. We just got over the jumping up and mouthiness because I graduated from college and was with a group of people who did not allow that behavior at all. One of my roommates got a shepherd mix puppy when mine was about a year old and it was really rough having the two dogs. She wasn't very responsible and her dog was a clear reflection of that. 

I think if you're going to get a GSD pup you need to have a good plan as to how your going to train it with other people around. There are interactions with roommates that are very hard to control and usually people are not all on the same page with training (unfortunately). I also think that if your other roommate is planning on getting a GSD as well it may be a chaotic existence. I'm sure my dog had a few stressful experiences at school that I wish he hadn't (aka the time my roommates threw a party in our attic and someone fell through my bedroom ceiling while my dog and I were in there) Obviously something a little out of my control. I had pretty tame friends (in comparison to many) and even then I found myself constantly having to put my dog away and tell them they couldn't feed him beer or try to get him high. 

I just wanted to share some of my experiences that I didn't really foresee when I first got my puppy. I'm not going to tell you my opinion either way. It was a great experience for me, but I know a lot of people that it didn't work out for and their dog suffered because of it. 

Good luck with school!


----------



## kbnrommie02 (Jul 13, 2011)

My advise would also be to wait. German Shepherds, though adaptable to apartment/small house life require A LOT of exercise and attention. They do not like to be left alone and most of them are not keen on random people coming in and out of their house which is common in a college/roommate situation. They tend to have a little bit (or a lot depending on the dog) of separation anxiety and usually whine or bark obsessively when you leave (most common when they are young puppies. Mine did it until 4 months old.) They tend to need to go to the vet frequently and typically require an expensive food due to their weak stomachs. 

If you are able to pay for everything comfortably, provide adequate care and exercise and attention and training then they are the most loyal, loving, sweet big babies on earth. Just think about it thoroughly before you make any decisions because you'd hate to have to rehome it later.


----------

